# blue marlin on the Luck E Strike on 6/16



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

went to go to the rigs on mon and tue crappy water at the rigs changed our plans ended up at spur about 430 pm on mon. when we got there a shrimp boat was also there caught several yellows but all were small, had two bills in spread but no takers sward fished all night just sharks picked up in morning and trolled to squiggles, came across a big school of bait and birds, he must of come from under the school wasnt a monster it was about 7 ft long and about 250-300 lb fish was tagged and released about 10 am will post pics when i get the camera from boat alan (sorry about pics my camera guy was fired over this one)


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the Blue!


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

was awsome second one we caught on board grabbed that bill and shook me like a rag doll


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your catch and thanks for the report. Seems we are having the same "dirty" water problem we had last year.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on a great catch. Great job on making the most out of some nasty conditions.

Rob


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

the guy that caught it doesnt understand that was once in a lifetime fish he wanted to take it home and eat it


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet! Nice job on the blue!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Coingrats, the water doesn't even look good in the pics.....


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

moldcraft again:usaflag


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

marlin magic out of hawaii


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

CONGRATS. Since you camera guy is fired, where do i send my application?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good T & R . Glad someone found ablue. That's alot of water to cover. Still you stay in the game and now have your second one for the boat. You and your crew definetly earned this one. You said the angler wanted to eat it? Was he Hawaiian? When Tim and I fished the islands we would bring in our marlin some times to our friends. And they would make the best dishes, especially the stripe marlin. No we do not kill our marlin now,what few we have caught in the GOM. Don't anyone get excited. It is just a comment. Gene


----------

